# ZTE max xl root and custom recovery?



## finalxhours (May 4, 2017)

Hi,  just bought a Max xl and am wondering  if I could get help rooting and maybe a custom recovery.  It would be much appreciated.


----------



## ULTRAMAGNIFICENT (May 4, 2017)

Post in this in the zmax pro thread over in androidforums.com


----------



## Hedied4me (May 15, 2017)

I too am interested in this phone but would want root/twrp. Just expressing my interest.


----------



## PiggyFlooper (Jun 3, 2017)

Hey start a thread if you figure it out


----------



## Nijstuk (Jul 17, 2017)

finalxhours said:


> Hi, just bought a Max xl and am wondering if I could get help rooting and maybe a custom recovery. It would be much appreciated.

Click to collapse



Did you root your phone


----------



## MANLEY7878 (Jul 23, 2017)

*Any luck? we need to keep this phone relevant it needs to be rooted!* Boost Mobile (ZTE Max XL)


----------



## Deejaydark (Jul 24, 2017)

*Anything yet?*

I would like to know also if this has been rooted.


----------



## MANLEY7878 (Sep 22, 2017)

*BUMB this thing isn't getting rooted is it?*


----------



## anonjwm (Sep 29, 2017)

Bump, I just got this phone, I upgraded from the ZTE WARP ELITE.  Which I had that phone for 2 years and it still never got root.

I am hoping this one will get root soon (ZTE MAX XL)


----------



## ahmed.alngar (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## sibrdav (Sep 30, 2017)

I also am searching for root info on ZTE Max XL N9560.  So far I have found recovery mode, FTM mode and what appears to be DFU mode.  The DFU is the most interesting so far but only because it seems to be the Qualcomm emmc serial port access.  The trouble with this phone is that its running android N which looks to have "shared" folder links to which you seem to have write access but the underlying folders do not, so you cannot write.  If anyone has any info on the serial commands to interface with the qualcomm emmc, please point me in the right direction, I am willing to use my device for testing.


----------



## anonjwm (Oct 7, 2017)

Bump. I hope this phone gets more interest.  I'm more of a PC power user, so I don't get the most expensive phones.

However I really hope this phone can get root. It's a shame because I had the ZTE Warp Elite for 2 years. It still has not seen root.

I just hope this phone doesn't turn out like that one.

I have tried King Root, it does not work as of right now for either.

I've heard with these newer versions of Android, one click roots are a thing of the past, not sure how true that is. 

i've also posted in the Android forums, for those who are interested.


----------



## elliwigy (Oct 7, 2017)

Well I just helped root the S8/S8+ and Note 8 and I just picked up an N9560 for 20$ off the streets lol.. its google locked so Ill be looking into it.. im also slightly versed in QC edl mode.. i just need to find the programmers and some stock firmware


----------



## anonjwm (Oct 7, 2017)

elliwigy said:


> Well I just helped root the S8/S8+ and Note 8 and I just picked up an N9560 for 20$ off the streets lol.. its google locked so Ill be looking into it.. im also slightly versed in QC edl mode.. i just need to find the programmers and some stock firmware

Click to collapse



Awesome!  Not sure if I'm breaking any rules here or if you're interested.  

But I'll pay you 20 dollars via PayPal, if you can get it rooted.  :laugh:


----------



## elliwigy (Oct 8, 2017)

anonjwm said:


> Awesome! Not sure if I'm breaking any rules here or if you're interested.
> 
> But I'll pay you 20 dollars via PayPal, if you can get it rooted. :laugh:

Click to collapse



do u by chance kno where i can find edl programmers?


----------



## anonjwm (Oct 8, 2017)

elliwigy said:


> do u by chance kno where i can find edl programmers?

Click to collapse



None that I know on this forum.  But bcrichster on Android Forums is very knowledgeable on ZTE phones.  He's a developer there.


----------



## elliwigy (Oct 8, 2017)

anonjwm said:


> None that I know on this forum. But bcrichster on Android Forums is very knowledgeable on ZTE phones. He's a developer there.

Click to collapse



im not on other forums tho lol.. i know theyre out there but keep runnin across em on paid boxes only lol


----------



## jay23buck (Oct 18, 2017)

*Possable software*



elliwigy said:


> do u by chance kno where i can find edl programmers?

Click to collapse



I have the ZTE Bolton witch if I'm not mistaken is the same phone I bought it google locked from what I thought was a friend  longs story shorty had a falling out and I'm stuck with a Google locked ZTE  n9560 running Android  N 7.1.1 sprint or boost I've been trying for about three months to bypass with not a lot of progress  I can get in the phone for example  lanucher or setting or browser  and I can do everything except success fully add new gmail so as a side note if u have any advice  it would be greatly appreciated anyway I've download a few different software programs trying to bypass and I'm not real familiar with computer side of thing I know basic phone **** so I'm not sure if any of it was work for my prepuose but I did see edl program or two I would be more then happy to send them to u just let me know best way to send them to u and I will do wants I can to help I would post the link but I'm not even sure what site I found them on it was at least a week ago


----------



## elliwigy (Oct 18, 2017)

jay23buck said:


> I have the ZTE Bolton witch if I'm not mistaken is the same phone I bought it google locked from what I thought was a friend longs story shorty had a falling out and I'm stuck with a Google locked ZTE n9560 running Android N 7.1.1 sprint or boost I've been trying for about three months to bypass with not a lot of progress I can get in the phone for example lanucher or setting or browser and I can do everything except success fully add new gmail so as a side note if u have any advice it would be greatly appreciated anyway I've download a few different software programs trying to bypass and I'm not real familiar with computer side of thing I know basic phone **** so I'm not sure if any of it was work for my prepuose but I did see edl program or two I would be more then happy to send them to u just let me know best way to send them to u and I will do wants I can to help I would post the link but I'm not even sure what site I found them on it was at least a week ago

Click to collapse



send em through pm..


----------



## drgsrbad81 (Oct 22, 2017)

I truly hope someone gets on this....  In the last 2 years I've had 4 ZTE Warp elites, 2 ZTE Warp 7s, and now I got this Max pro xl..... No luck on root with any of them....   #1... I've had this phone for less then a week,  either I got a lemon ?  or this phone is just a total pile of ****...  Im taking it back tomorrow to see if I got a wonky one...... The ram is constantly in full use mostly by apps I don't use or want, are unnecessary,  and that I can't uninstall or disable. Other than screen size,  this phone was a total down grade from the warp 7........


----------



## finalxhours (May 4, 2017)

Hi,  just bought a Max xl and am wondering  if I could get help rooting and maybe a custom recovery.  It would be much appreciated.


----------



## JakeSnow (Oct 22, 2017)

Sorry but it is crap.. I had it and apps would keep crashing and it refused to multitask in any way that was actually useful. Tried a second max xl and it had the same issues. I ended up switching to metro - I got the Stylo 2 plus for free and it's all around wayy better with similar (very slightly worse actually) specs. Rooted with lineage but even stock was a pleasure in comparison. Would suggest a similar path to anyone stuck with the max xl.. its specs are great but the software leaves it stuttering with a vastly untapped potential. It was my first zte and the last for sure.


----------



## double b26 (Nov 7, 2017)

I have a Max XL I got new for 95$, and I have zero complaints given that price. I had a similar-spec'ed blade spark (go phone) that was 100$ off the shelf at Walmart, and it was a good budget device too.  I especially appreciate the fingerprint reader on these models for a budget price.


----------



## alex0508 (Nov 10, 2017)

*Zte max XL root*

Anybody figure out a way to root this device yet? Would be willing to use mine as a test device.


----------



## anonjwm (Jan 19, 2018)

Bump for 2018.


----------



## Xixiphoid (Feb 26, 2018)

alex0508 said:


> Anybody figure out a way to root this device yet? Would be willing to use mine as a test device.

Click to collapse



I just got the zte n9560 a couple days ago and while looking for a way to root and get twrp on it came across something on Neopodapsi that looks like it could work (can't post link because I just made an account here). I'll pm you the link to try it out, if it works then I'll give it a shot as well.
[Edit: on the site the link they have for a twrp download for the Max XL is locked behind a survey wall, so yeah -_- ]


----------



## Atownpanther (Mar 3, 2018)

Have this phone also and have no complaints about it,,also have a s8 and phones run about the same,would love to see a root method for it


----------



## Pork_Pizza (Mar 18, 2018)

*ZTE Max class developer mode*



Nijstuk said:


> Did you root your phone

Click to collapse



 settings -- about phone-- tap model number until it says you're a developer. Go back to settings and two above about phone is developer mode. Turn on.


----------



## weirdfate (Apr 19, 2018)

Any luck with root? I just want to clear out the bloat! ?


----------



## ThePhxRises (May 11, 2018)

Pork_Pizza said:


> settings -- about phone-- tap model number until it says you're a developer. Go back to settings and two above about phone is developer mode. Turn on.

Click to collapse



That's.... That's not root.


----------



## phonecapone (May 29, 2018)

Xixiphoid said:


> I just got the zte n9560 a couple days ago and while looking for a way to root and get twrp on it came across something on Neopodapsi that looks like it could work (can't post link because I just made an account here). I'll pm you the link to try it out, if it works then I'll give it a shot as well.
> [Edit: on the site the link they have for a twrp download for the Max XL is locked behind a survey wall, so yeah -_- ]

Click to collapse



Those are sites with adlocker based surveys. 60% of them are all bullsh*t and don't give you what you want. The one you're talking about i'm almost certain is bullsh*t. Don't waste your time on it.

Those adlocker based systems do make some good revenue. hehe


----------



## Curtis1973 (May 29, 2018)

The device can be put into a sort of fastboot mode by powering off and then holding power and volume up until the ftm mode screen appears. From there root may be possible.




phonecapone said:


> Those are sites with adlocker based surveys. 60% of them are all bullsh*t and don't give you what you want. The one you're talking about i'm almost certain is bullsh*t. Don't waste your time on it.
> 
> Those adlocker based systems do make some good revenue. hehe

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 12:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 AM ----------

Also seeing as ftm is accessible. This command in adb with device plugged in and detected should disable write protection on the system.

adb reboot disemmcwp


Now you dont need to be in ftm to run this. Just that seeing as ftm mode is on the device,root should be possible.


----------



## alphaGodfather (May 30, 2018)

Curtis1973 said:


> The device can be put into a sort of fastboot mode by powering off and then holding power and volume up until the ftm mode screen appears. From there root may be possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



YOURE ONTO SOMETHING!! lol i tried the command and it rebooted so i tried adb root and it didnt give me the bs you cant do that response. stopped there and looked around on how to manually root it and get a custom recovery but nm luck. any other suggestions? lol ive been following this for a whileee now. EDIT ok after a little more research it looks like ill wait lol twrp is unavoidable and I dont have the time to port one so on that note fml


----------



## Curtis1973 (May 30, 2018)

If the device rebooted after the command the bootloader should be unlocked. But unable to confirm. Maybe try kingroot kingo and kingroot to see if either will give you root. If the system is indeed freed from write protection then root should be possible.




phonecapone said:


> Those are sites with adlocker based surveys. 60% of them are all bullsh*t and don't give you what you want. The one you're talking about i'm almost certain is bullsh*t. Don't waste your time on it.
> 
> Those adlocker based systems do make some good revenue. hehe

Click to collapse





alphaGodfather said:


> YOURE ONTO SOMETHING!! lol i tried the command and it rebooted so i tried adb root and it didnt give me the bs you cant do that response. stopped there and looked around on how to manually root it and get a custom recovery but nm luck. any other suggestions? lol ive been following this for a whileee now. EDIT ok after a little more research it looks like ill wait lol twrp is unavoidable and I dont have the time to port one so on that note fml

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 08:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 AM ----------

fastboot commands should work in ftm mode. But that's a guess. Worth a try to see if using the unlock bootloader commands will work. If so twrp is possible. Also I notice reboot to bootloader is in the recovery menu although it just rebooted me without entering ftm. So not sure. Will keep digging. A system dump might be useful.


----------



## Curtis1973 (Jun 1, 2018)

okay. actual download mode on this device is accessed by powering off then holding volume up plus volume down and power until you see the home circle light up with a fee blinks then stays on. there will be nothing on screen. after entering download mode,connect to pc and see if the device is recognized by adb and/or Windows. if so you can check to see if fastboot commands work and retry the command posted above to remove write protection to the device.


----------



## Ianisverycool (Jun 12, 2018)

Curtis1973 said:


> okay. actual download mode on this device is accessed by powering off then holding volume up plus volume down and power until you see the home circle light up with a fee blinks then stays on. there will be nothing on screen. after entering download mode,connect to pc and see if the device is recognized by adb and/or Windows. if so you can check to see if fastboot commands work and retry the command posted above to remove write protection to the device.

Click to collapse



In download mode, the device doesn't get recognized by adb and is not listed in device manager despite windows beeping and recognizing a device connected. Adb gives me no device/emulator found. Any ideas?

In ftm mode it is recognized, but using the command seemingly just reboots the device as trying out various rooting apps does not work.


----------



## Curtis1973 (Jun 16, 2018)

install the ZTE max xl usb drivers for adb etc..listed here

https://droidusb.com/download-zte-max-xl-drivers/




Ianisverycool said:


> In download mode, the device doesn't get recognized by adb and is not listed in device manager despite windows beeping and recognizing a device connected. Adb gives me no device/emulator found. Any ideas?
> 
> In ftm mode it is recognized, but using the command seemingly just reboots the device as trying out various rooting apps does not work.

Click to collapse


----------



## Ianisverycool (Jun 16, 2018)

Curtis1973 said:


> install the ZTE max xl usb drivers for adb etc..listed here

Click to collapse



Already installed those, I can send it adb commands in both FTM and while booted but not in the "download mode" via up & down volume + power button. It's seemingly just not recognized at all and does not show up in device manager if I were to want to install the drivers specifically while in download mode. At the moment I've only installed them while it's normally booted.

I'm computer versed but not so much android & phones versed so I might just be missing something simple, but I don't really know what to do if it's just not being recognized at all while in that mode. Windows knows a device connected, as device manager refreshes and gives a confirmation beep but I can't do anything from there since it's not displayed.

When I initially booted it into download mode windows did try to install drivers automatically, and it was recognized as an mtp storage device for a brief moment so I could access the phones files but quickly after that disappeared & It has not happened since. Is it possible windows installed bunk drivers automatically possibly? Looking through device manager there's just nothing there unless I'm stupidly missing it. I've combed through it multiple times thoroughly.


----------



## Curtis1973 (Jun 16, 2018)

i would suggest uninstalling all drivers,reboot pc then install zte drivers before you ever plug in device. be sure to check phone for any prompts to allow access.





Ianisverycool said:


> Already installed those, I can send it adb commands in both FTM and while booted but not in the "download mode" via up & down volume + power button. It's seemingly just not recognized at all and does not show up in device manager if I were to want to install the drivers specifically while in download mode. At the moment I've only installed them while it's normally booted.
> 
> I'm computer versed but not so much android & phones versed so I might just be missing something simple, but I don't really know what to do if it's just not being recognized at all while in that mode. Windows knows a device connected, as device manager refreshes and gives a confirmation beep but I can't do anything from there since it's not displayed.
> 
> When I initially booted it into download mode windows did try to install drivers automatically, and it was recognized as an mtp storage device for a brief moment so I could access the phones files but quickly after that disappeared & It has not happened since. Is it possible windows installed bunk drivers automatically possibly? Looking through device manager there's just nothing there unless I'm stupidly missing it. I've combed through it multiple times thoroughly.

Click to collapse


----------



## Ianisverycool (Jun 17, 2018)

Curtis1973 said:


> i would suggest uninstalling all drivers,reboot pc then install zte drivers before you ever plug in device. be sure to check phone for any prompts to allow access.

Click to collapse



Uninstalled all related drivers, rebooted, installed zte drivers manually before plugging in device, turned off autodownload drivers in windows, device is finally recognized at least but now it's just seen as qhsusb_bulk in device manager and adb drivers are incompatible, refuse to be installed even manually. lol


----------



## Curtis1973 (Jun 18, 2018)

unreal. Chinese garbage lol


----------



## finalxhours (May 4, 2017)

Hi,  just bought a Max xl and am wondering  if I could get help rooting and maybe a custom recovery.  It would be much appreciated.


----------



## weirdfate (Jun 18, 2018)

I'm willing to test out things! I want root to remove some bloat and make this thing usable


----------



## Curtis1973 (Jun 19, 2018)

I will help where I can.



weirdfate said:


> I'm willing to test out things! I want root to remove some bloat and make this thing usable

Click to collapse


----------



## Starchild2k (Jun 21, 2018)

I actually have two of these phones and when pressing the button combo throws the phone in dfu mode with the driver's installed you can actually change the driver to just diagnostic mode by forcing a driver update there is no adb in this mode just like entering the command adb reboot edl I even checked fastboot and it doesn't show up either in this mode I have managed to get a qct file from miracle box I used a cracked version for that but trying to read the partition table in miracle box crashes I tried using a USB to PS2 adapter converted to serial and no response as well


----------



## alphaGodfather (Jun 22, 2018)

I've given my phone the equivalent of aids that limewire  use to give desktops lol had to factory reset a time or to but I'm persistent. I got a weekend to dig a bit deeper now I think I'll attempt to make a twrp custom recovery or brick this damn thing trying. (not the most tech savvy) after buying this when it first came out I figured it would have been rootable within a few months.. Wish me luck and I'll update if I figure anything out


----------



## weirdfate (Jun 26, 2018)

alphaGodfather said:


> I've given my phone the equivalent of aids that limewire  use to give desktops lol had to factory reset a time or to but I'm persistent. I got a weekend to dig a bit deeper now I think I'll attempt to make a twrp custom recovery or brick this damn thing trying. (not the most tech savvy) after buying this when it first came out I figured it would have been rootable within a few months.. Wish me luck and I'll update if I figure anything out

Click to collapse



How can you make a custom recovery with out a dump of the factory recovery?


----------



## weirdfate (Jul 3, 2018)

shows device offline


----------



## noob_noob1337 (Jul 4, 2018)

As am I willing to try what I can I consider myself noon status but I'm not a complete bumbling wreck and I learn fast so let's try to get this done


----------



## Dolemaine (Jul 15, 2018)

finalxhours said:


> Hi,  just bought a Max xl and am wondering  if I could get help rooting and maybe a custom recovery.  It would be much appreciated.

Click to collapse



Hi All,

I found this https://mega.nz/#!685FyISK!MO2se6M2Q3xEitJgv4BWzREvb7q_peDaxxvdFs8bexs from a Youtube video, but i'm don't know Spanish. I tried to translate but the directions are very vague and I don't know enough. Maybe someone else can figure it out. 

PS: I also saw another video similar to this but he didn't leave a link and he has more files in the folder he used.


----------



## Keo-nii (Jul 23, 2018)

The readme says the following:
INSTRUCTIONS:

WITH EQUIPMENT ON ACTIVATE THE DEVELOPED OPTIONS
ENABLE UNLOCKING OEM AND DEPURATION, WAIT FOR PERMISSION WHEN CONNECTING TO PC

FLASH THE CARRIER.IMG USING UNI ANDROID TOOL (NO CRACK)
THIS WILL ROOT THE EQUIPMENT.

SUBSEQUENTLY EXECUTE THE FILE UNLOCK.BAT AND READY.​
If you can find the youtube video, I'd gladly help out in translating it.
I myself will give this a try and let others know.


----------



## J&G (Aug 14, 2018)

Anyone give it a try yet? Got kinda quiet here...


----------



## J&G (Aug 15, 2018)

i am here in the United States and Purchased the Virgin Mobile n9560 zte max xl and wanted to unlock it to use on another carrier (t-mobile / single mobile) and root it to remove google apps and block ads(xposed too). I have successfully unlocked it using the method in this youtube video and the package in the description. only things that must be done is 1. make sure the Original sim card in the phone while attempting this and 2. make sure you click the USB prompt box to not ask again When connecting to computer. if not, the method fails every time. 
i am hopeful this can help someone. 
if i link provided does not work - search: Sprint ZTE N9560 Free Unlock No Uat. (Video by: Jarol Izaguirre) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoQ044qFF8A

---------- Post added at 06:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:17 PM ----------

Just so there's no confusion, it's unlocked now, I'm using simple mobile service on the phone, but... Still no root. If anyone knows how.. Help us out. Please.


----------



## VortrexFTW (Aug 18, 2018)

I was also able to unlock my phone last week, with the help of the tools in that video's description.
However, getting this thing rooted is still evading me somehow. I'll reply if I make any progress.

By the way, the 
	
	



```
adb reboot disemmcwp
```
 suggestion didn't work. It _does_ restart the phone, but not with write protection removed.


----------



## J&G (Aug 18, 2018)

I asked the one who posted that video about possible rooting, he told me kingoroot on pc to root.  I asked him for more information because it doesn't work on my phone - no response. Maybe it's the type of phone he had compared to mine.. Who knows. Must ZTE be a pain in the A** all the time..? I also feel like most that people or someone should be paying a little more attention to the phones that don't cost $500-$1000. Seems like these low cost phones don't get any help. Doesn't seem right.


----------



## mbairaq (Aug 23, 2018)

Here there is a files to root and unlock. 



https://drive.google.com/open?id=1c9k4cyHznWRSbXtxEa4gjAqrXpcJTAi9


----------



## bertmag (Sep 13, 2018)

mbairaq said:


> Here there is a files to root and unlock.
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1c9k4cyHznWRSbXtxEa4gjAqrXpcJTAi9

Click to collapse



Doesn't work, just managed to change the boot screen from Sprint to generic Android. 

Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## mbairaq (Sep 13, 2018)

bertmag said:


> Doesn't work, just managed to change the boot screen from Sprint to generic Android.

Click to collapse



You can use this root just to unlock the device.


----------



## VortrexFTW (Sep 14, 2018)

@bertmag ... the same thing happened to me. 

I still can't seem to get root access to my phone. 
The phone is telling me there's an update now, but I'm reluctant to try it. I fear my attempts to get this far will be patched somehow.



mbairaq said:


> You can use this root just to unlock the device.

Click to collapse



What?


----------



## mbairaq (Sep 14, 2018)

VortrexFTW said:


> @bertmag ... the same thing happened to me.
> 
> I still can't seem to get root access to my phone.
> The phone is telling me there's an update now, but I'm reluctant to try it. I fear my attempts to get this far will be patched somehow.
> ...

Click to collapse



Why do you need to root your phone?
This is temporary root.


----------



## maximuslyricus (Oct 6, 2018)

mbairaq said:


> Why do you need to root your phone?

Click to collapse



Why does anyone want to root their phone? Because the stock firmware holds the phone's physical specs back, especially the Max XL, where ZTE has failed to efficiently maximize the RAM compared to other phones with similar specs.


----------



## Dolemaine (Nov 8, 2018)

J&G said:


> i am here in the United States and Purchased the Virgin Mobile n9560 zte max xl and wanted to unlock it to use on another carrier (t-mobile / single mobile) and root it to remove google apps and block ads(xposed too). I have successfully unlocked it using the method in this youtube video and the package in the description. only things that must be done is 1. make sure the Original sim card in the phone while attempting this and 2. make sure you click the USB prompt box to not ask again When connecting to computer. if not, the method fails every time.
> i am hopeful this can help someone.
> if i link provided does not work - search: Sprint ZTE N9560 Free Unlock No Uat. (Video by: Jarol Izaguirre)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi @J&G, Are you able to send and/or receive mms? I managed to get it SIM Unlocked but the mms won't work. I changed APN several times to no avail. Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## finalxhours (May 4, 2017)

Hi,  just bought a Max xl and am wondering  if I could get help rooting and maybe a custom recovery.  It would be much appreciated.


----------



## brightboyz (Nov 15, 2018)

*Zte N9560 Unlocked using this Method Well Almost Everything!!*

Hi I've been reading this form and just had a question about unlocked zte N9560
I used the link mentioned and everything worked great unlocking from Sprint and now the phone works with Rogers in Canada

Only problem I'm having is not being able to send MMS messages

SMS NO PROBLEM but as soon as I add a picture to a txt message the words send the the picture won't

Is there an option in the program used above where I can check instead of just modem and carrier to correct this

P.S. I have checked with Rogers and my APN settings are correct in my phone


----------



## brightboyz (Nov 15, 2018)

*can't find MSM version*

hi there just wondering how to fix this

when I'm following your video I get this message in the flasher program


----------



## Adilharoon (Dec 26, 2018)

*Yeah, these drivers work really! I used the same ones*

Yeah, these drivers work really! I used the same ones for my ZTE Android.


----------



## Starchild2k (Feb 16, 2019)

Well I figured out to fix a ZTE Max xl stuck in dfu mode! No need to even take it apart just software that switches the dfu mode to edl mode I even managed to dump everything from it as well no root doing any of this


----------



## bbarlow321981 (Mar 2, 2019)

*Over year later but I removed frp completely*



jay23buck said:


> I have the ZTE Bolton witch if I'm not mistaken is the same phone I bought it google locked from what I thought was a friend  longs story shorty had a falling out and I'm stuck with a Google locked ZTE  n9560 running Android  N 7.1.1 sprint or boost I've been trying for about three months to bypass with not a lot of progress  I can get in the phone for example  lanucher or setting or browser  and I can do everything except success fully add new gmail so as a side note if u have any advice  it would be greatly appreciated anyway I've download a few different software programs trying to bypass and I'm not real familiar with computer side of thing I know basic phone **** so I'm not sure if any of it was work for my prepuose but I did see edl program or two I would be more then happy to send them to u just let me know best way to send them to u and I will do wants I can to help I would post the link but I'm not even sure what site I found them on it was at least a week ago

Click to collapse



I was given this frp locked zte phone. And for a while I could just bypass it and not remove. I found a way to remove it. Not only this phone but other phones as well. If you still have the phone I could give you instructions on how to remove frp.


----------



## Starchild2k (Mar 22, 2019)

I have two of these phones and I have managed to get it temporary root access with the tools that was listed on here and further examining by deleting the boot.img partition this will put the phone into fastboot mode but I wasnt able to unlock the bootloader which is important to flash over unsigned images. also by deleting certain partitions like devconfig put the phone into direct FTM mode on the phone. Other partitions just threw the phone into DFU mode which is bad because u must then get outta that mode and back into 9008 mode which allows QFIL or similar programs like Miraclebox to work. I have even gone as far as making a boot.img to disable dm-verity and added rw to the system image which just put the phone into DFU mode o just to let everyone know if you are messing around with this phone and you are stuck in DFU mode and have no write capabilities use a app called "ZTE Terminal Software Update Framework" this was a tool that was used on the for recent zte phones the language must configured with the .ini file to have English. This program is simple to use and it will put the phone easily from DFU to 9008 with no issue and from there you can recover the phone. As far as anyone having a frp lock this can easily be fixed by putting the phone into 9008 "edl mode" and just formatting the config partition with like Miracle Box or similar and factory resetting the phone to erase userdata if need be. still would love to root this phone permanently to remove bloatware and possibly write lineage os for this phone as well or even a working TWRP


----------



## lguser33 (Apr 3, 2019)

I also managed to get  temporary root access. To do so I used kingoroot (kingO root,not kingroot) the windows 10 desktop program. To do so put phone into usb debugging mode, and then run command "adb reboot disemmcwp" without quotes, then run kingoroot desktop and you should get root until the next  reboot. You lose root access after rebooting though  . Now  if I could just find a way to make the rooting permanent.... I'm wondering if  uninstalling kingoroot and  installing supersu could do it. For replacing kingoroot with supersu there are guides on xda, but I wont have the time to test them today. I'd also like to note that for  root hints we may want to look into the zte blade z982, it has almost the exact same specs as z9560 zte max xl and root was acheived on it. The way the zte blade z982 root was acheived was by using edl mode and flashing a custom recovery. Since the phones  are so similar I tried with their recovery but got dfu mode, maybe the devices are different enough we  need  to build our own twrp, and just that? IDK :cyclops:


----------



## HeyImJ (Apr 5, 2019)

*Thank you for still looking into this phone*



lguser33 said:


> I also managed to get  temporary root access. To do so I used kingoroot (kingO root,not kingroot) the windows 10 desktop program. To do so put phone into usb debugging mode, and then run command "adb reboot disemmcwp" without quotes, then run kingoroot desktop and you should get root until the next  reboot. You lose root access after rebooting though  . Now  if I could just find a way to make the rooting permanent.... I'm wondering if  uninstalling kingoroot and  installing supersu could do it. For replacing kingoroot with supersu there are guides on xda, but I wont have the time to test them today. I'd also like to note that for  root hints we may want to look into the zte blade z982, it has almost the exact same specs as z9560 zte max xl and root was acheived on it. The way the zte blade z982 root was acheived was by using edl mode and flashing a custom recovery. Since the phones  are so similar I tried with their recovery but got dfu mode, maybe the devices are different enough we  need  to build our own twrp, and just that? IDK :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Now with temp root and your experience, do you think it will ever be possible to flash Magisk/achieve systemless root on this device?


----------



## lguser33 (Apr 5, 2019)

I tried some more with using kingoroot, I used Franco Kernel Manager to try to flash a few versions of Magisk (its a paid app like flashfire but allows you to flash with any root, cause I had trouble removing kingoroot) but kept getting DFU mode when booting. This effectively soft bricked my phone, but I have an edl cable and just reflashed  the boot. Edl mode is easy to get into, so we might try prerooting system.img and then flashing it via edl? Alternatively using fk kernel manager  and trying a few  different versions of magisk ( don't do that unless you know how to unbrick with edl mode!!!). Those would probably be the only ways that I can see root being acheived. It I will try some older  magisk verisions and see if they work.


----------



## Starchild2k (Apr 25, 2019)

lguser33 said:


> I tried some more with using kingoroot, I used Franco Kernel Manager to try to flash a few versions of Magisk (its a paid app like flashfire but allows you to flash with any root, cause I had trouble removing kingoroot) but kept getting DFU mode when booting. This effectively soft bricked my phone, but I have an edl cable and just reflashed  the boot. Edl mode is easy to get into, so we might try prerooting system.img and then flashing it via edl? Alternatively using fk kernel manager  and trying a few  different versions of magisk ( don't do that unless you know how to unbrick with edl mode!!!). Those would probably be the only ways that I can see root being acheived. It I will try some older  magisk verisions and see if they work.

Click to collapse



I have actually tried doing that with using Super R's Kitchen and had the same result with DFU Mode. Also you do not need a EDL Cable to get this phone outta DFU Mode there really is two ways to do this one is using a GUI App like I stated in my earlier post or two using  emmcdl.exe either one of these will get you outta DFU Mode and into EDL Mode to continue flashing. Flashing a older system.img stock of course doesn't affect it as it is still on 7.1.1 really the only difference is the build number. I would love to see a custom flash on this phone but it does have the userdata.img encrypted and is enforcing  android verity 2.0. I know that the ssd partition has something to do with the encryption on userdata.img so if you extracted this partition you would also have to have this partition one originally dumped as well or it will say the phone needs to be reformatted. Its a 4 Mb image and investigating with Hex Editor it looks like a Header partition for the userdata.img I also noticed that extracting the the boot.img or recovery.img is repacked the size is different than the original image and if you try to flash the image back even untouched will throw it into DFU Mode so resizing the boot.img or recovery.img is a must!


----------



## VortrexFTW (Jun 23, 2019)

*Re:*

@Starchild2k @lguser33 Have either of you (or any one else) had any more success? I'm still hoping for root on this phone (I can't afford another phone at the moment. Tight budget).


----------



## SarcBot (Sep 15, 2021)

Bumping for any updates on this.


----------

